# Rattray's Old Gowrie



## Irish Bob (Jun 21, 2006)

Just had my first ever bowl full of Old Gowrie, thought I'd share the experience with this review:

Once popped open the contents of the tin had a very pleasant, fresh and slightly sweet, almost fruity aroma. The tobacco itself was made up of mid and dark tan ribbons with the look, feel and consistency of a rubbed-out flake.

I gravity fed the tobacco into the bowl of my Stanwell Rhodesian and tamped down, repeating the process until the tobacco was level with the brim.

After the first charring light the tobacco crowned up like an erupting Mount St Helens, but a little tamping down settled that and I was able to relax to enjoy the smoke. At first Old Gowrie was incredibly mild and mellow, almost tasteless I thought, but I was wrong as it built in intensity and flavour for the duration of the 50 minutes it took to finish.

Despite my total lack of experience with a pure Virginia tobacco there was not even a hint of tongue bite throughout. But beware, the smoke will tickle your nostrils - so in terms of room note I wouldn't expect your significant other to appreciate its finer qualities!!!!!!

No re-lights were required and Old Gowrie burnt out to a fine ash. It also packs a reasonable nicotine kick that I'd rate as medium to strong.

I thoroughly enjoyed my first bowl of Old Gowrie. It's one to kick back with and enjoy your favourite tipple. Old Gowrie has certainly given me a better insight into the role played by Virginia tobacco in my other blends and I thoroughly recommend it. :dr


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice review ,thanks.p p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I have been working on this jar for a week or so now. I like this very much. Good solid Vir taste and sweetness with a little kick. I cant wait to try the Marlin Flake and the Hal'o'wynd.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I ordered some last week.........waiting.............more impatiently now, thanks to the review LOL


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

good review on good tobac.
Probably one of my top 5 VAs.. 
as far as Rattrays go, i think its better than HoTW.
i have yet to try marlin flake..

-hyp


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

When I opened my tin of Old Gowrie I was expecting something along the lines of Hal O' the Wynd, only a bit milder. It certainly looked similar and had a nice refreshing aroma in the can. The tobacco in the can was a bit too moist for my liking and lead to a touch of tongue bite which could easily enough have been cured by setting it out a short time before smoking to dry out. My first bowl was smoked as an early morning treat, within a half hour of rising and I felt that OG, was very mild in both the flavor and nicotene departments, but my waking palate is less than sensitive to the subtleties of tobacco blends and so I was relatively satisfied. I have since had several more bowls of this and what I have found is that I can see hardly any similarity to Hal O'. At first OG has a very, very mild taste, although I would hesitate to call it dull. There is a very subtle sweetness that remains through the balance of the smoke, but it is faint and can easily go unnoticed. What I have noticed after just a few puffs is the mouth clinging smokiness of dark tobacco, which creeps into my awareness very slowly (it took me six bowls to figure out this "smokers mouth in the hot summer sun" taste was coming from this tabak) and grows steadily as the tobacco burns on. By the end of a bowl I have what I would call an awful taste that has set up residence in the back of my mouth and the top of my throat. It finally occurred to me to read the label and upon inspecting it, I see that Old Gowrie is indeed listed as "Full, dark VA Flake" whereas Hal O' the Wynd is "aged red VA". A considerable difference in taste is completely understandable. I will continue to smoke HOTW, but I'm not too partial to OG and don't expect to buy another tin, or even finish this one any time soon.

:bn


----------

